

"We refuse to be enemies" - epaga
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27883685

======
bkmrkr
Not sure what this has to do with tech, on HN in the first place.

------
pjc50
Why is this on HN? Everyone has entirely entrenched views about
Israel/Palestine, there's no solution that's both workable and acceptable to
all parties, there's no _technological_ angle; so it's just going to start a
flamewar.

~~~
msandford
Probably because it's about some people doing something novel in the region,
and that's interesting.

~~~
pjc50
What is novel here exactly?

~~~
stefantalpalaru
Non-violent resistance in the face of violent aggression (much like Ghandi's
advice to brits under attack from Germany).

~~~
Protostome
You're preaching to the choir here. I'm an Israeli who is deeply opposed to
the policy towards the palestinians. Most of the tech/startup scene here holds
similar opinions. The problem is the more religious sectors and they probably
don't read HN.

Although I have much respect and empathy towards that family, the fact that
thousands of Israelis were blown in buses in the last decade pretty much shows
that "Peaceful resistance" is something so rare that it deserves a BBC
article.

Polls actually show that most palestinians support terrorist attacks against
civilians as a mean of "resisting the occupation"

